# slogans



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw a cool slogan on a plumbers shop in another county yesterday while taking my grandaughter home it said "dont sleep with a drip tonight" I pass by a shop getting to the freeway almost every day that says "we repair what your husband fixed"I never really had one eccept for drains "if I cant get you flowing you dont pay" that rarely happened I called in a back ho


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

"Honey Quick Call Rick"


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

slickrick said:


> "Honey Quick Call Rick"


When your $hit don't flow Call Rick he goes all Rambo :thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> When your $hit don't flow Call Rick he goes all Rambo :thumbup:


Went Rambo today! Got my a$$ shot off..


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

_" Who fixed Farrahs Faucet?"_


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I ran my own little shop The company was Crystal Clear Plumbing, and the slogan was Your Choice is Crystal Clear for all your plumbing needs!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

"Atom plumbing, we rod both ways!"


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Zeus Plumbing Service
We are Gods gift to your plumbing.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

A couple of guy's I worked with years ago started a shop and they named it A&E Plumbing. A- Holes & Elbows.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*"Raising the bar with** DUNBAR"*​ 

*"If water runs through it *​ 
*DUNBAR can do it"*​ 

*"Your money goes far with DUNBAR"*​ 


*"Move your F***ing car,*​ 
*Here comes DUNBAR!"*​ 

*"Our reputation is by far*​ 
*the last person you'd see at a bar*​ 
*now make that call to DUNBAR!"*​ 

*I'm in this biz *​ 
*for the cheese whiz*​ 
*Don't like that call *​ 
*I won't take the fall*​ 
*Make my time *​ 
*I'll call your dime*​ 
*Nobody can see*​ 
*where I'll be*​ 
*but it won't be long *​ 
*till the end of this song*​ 
*not too far*​ 
*from the tales *​ 
*of *​ 
*~DUNBAR~*​


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I like it Dunbar, but can you fit it all on the side of your truck?


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

"Stop Freakin' Call Beacon"


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

We're number 1 in a number 2 business.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

best place in town to take a leak.
we can do anything with water except walk on it. :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Saw one today. Mama's plumbing: let mama do it. And it was an older gal driving the van.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

*Oh $hit*
*Plumbing & Drains*
*" If You Don't Like Our Rates? We give your $hit back"*

*I see this post being removed :yes:*


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Or have George Foreman on the side of the van saying
"Your Not going to pay a Lot for this 4 x 2 inch tapped cast iron sanitary tee"


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

"Sh-----------our Everyday Plumber"


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *"Raising the bar with** DUNBAR"*​
> 
> 
> *"If water runs through it *​
> ...


*I just got through paying DUNBAR, if anyone needs me I'll be at the BAR.*


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

"A Straight Flush Beats A Full House"

"Your $hits my bread and butter"

h.o. : whats that smell?

plumber: what smell?

'if its yellow be mellow if its brown flush it down


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Your wet spot makes us happy.


There is a plumber around here with that on the side of his truck.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

*Cash Only!*


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Simple tag lines work the best- toilet overflows- disposer stuck- sump pumps out -any basic plumbing problems- when Mom says OH NO, the kids remember, MOM CALL BILL THE PLUMBER!


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*re*

"Plumbers have bigger pipes"


----------

